# 514 and INFJ - how likely is that combo.



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

after much deliberating that I came to the conclusion that I am 5w4 - 1w9 - 4w5 sp/sx

does this match up with an INFJ and its cognitive functions?

to me this enneagram set up seems more geared towards a thinking type most likely INTJ but I am certain that I am a predominantly feeling type as I am always taking care of others emotionally and don't relate to Te at all.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

It’s very common to be honest for both INFJ and INTJ


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

Quite likely actually.
But the INFJ I know with this tritype (all of them are So-last) tend to struggle with Fe and have a strong Ti tertiary. While they can be very good confidants, I wouldn't say they would be the INFJ who "take care of others emotionally" the most, this tritype tends to be very detached from other people.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Lady Golden said:


> Quite likely actually.
> But the INFJ I know with this tritype (all of them are So-last) tend to struggle with Fe and have a strong Ti tertiary. While they can be very good confidants, I wouldn't say they would be the INFJ who "take care of others emotionally" the most, this tritype tends to be very detached from other people.



Yes the description you said above is pretty spot on in describing me. I’ve always been a huge thinker, yet in touch with emotions as well but always very detatched from most people always preferring to observe/study people from a distance instead of socializing with them. I’m very much into studying social dynamics and human personalities & idiosyncrasies. My Fe and Ti are constantly being switched. On my good mood days I’m much more Fe like and warm and on my not so good days much more Ti and cold/calculating. I also happen to be So last as well.

However with all of that said I am always finding myself taking care of other people emotionally but not willingly but just because I feel I have to and I kind of feel guilty and like a bad person if I don’t. I’m much more of a person to show my appreciation through actions than through affection.


----------

